# Cutting Master 2 is not applying the correct Job size - Illustrator



## Geminis076 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello, I have a new Graphtec CE 5000-60 cutter I'm still trying to figure out, decided to try out the Cutting Master 2 plug-in it came with for use with Illustrator. So far it seems very simple and easy to use, expect for the fact that it's not obeying the changes I make in the Job Size section.

I'm using Illustrator 9 on Windows XP. When I enter my own dimensions for a design, the actual cut will be significantly smaller: I set my design to cut with a 2 inch height and the actual cut was at about 3/4 in. tall - very tiny. I've tried several times and have gotten the same results.

"Proportional" is checked, the percentage changes to reflect the new size, I've made sure the units in Illustrator is set to inches and have also checked in Cutting Master and in the other cutting master window where jobs are sent. The size does seem to change in the preview window. Everything looks ok in the Weed and Panel area.

Hopefully it's just a simple setting fix but I'm new to the machine and Cutting Master, not sure where else to try and check? I do also have Corel X3, but I'm more familiar with Illustrator so I have not yet tried using the plug in with Corel.

Thanks for any information!


----------



## Geminis076 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, just updating my question above. It looks like it was the "Step Size", the step size in the cutter and in Cutting Master did not match. Changed those and "job size" is now applying the correct size. But now I have a graphics question which I'll ask separately  .

Thank you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for updating the solution, Michelle. Hope you get the next answer you need on the graphics. =)


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

Geminis076 said:


> Hi, just updating my question above. It looks like it was the "Step Size", the step size in the cutter and in Cutting Master did not match. Changed those and "job size" is now applying the correct size. But now I have a graphics question which I'll ask separately  .
> 
> Thank you.


 i may be having the same problem riht now??? what is step size???


----------



## Geminis076 (Apr 18, 2008)

sunra1081 said:


> i may be having the same problem riht now??? what is step size???


Hi, sorry, I guess I don't check the email account I have registered with this forum as often as I thought. Are you still having an issue, and have you resolved it?

I can't remember what my issue was at the time, but I think the number in my program's step size section, as soon as that was adjusted my issue whatever it was went away. If you are still having trouble, feel free to describe what's going on, I can try to help or maybe someone else reading may have info.

Good luck!


----------

